# Ping Latency Cacti only displays nan



## ProServ (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi, wondering if anyone happens to run Cacti and has a working ping latency.

All that is displayed is nan as shown below:






From Data Source:

Data Source Debug
                   /usr/local/bin/rrdtool create \
/var/db/cacti/rra/xxxxx_ping_125.rrd \
--step 300  \
DSing:GAUGE:600:0:5000 \
RRA:AVERAGE:0.5:1:600 \
RRA:AVERAGE:0.5:6:700 \
RRA:AVERAGE:0.5:24:775 \
RRA:AVERAGE:0.5:288:797 \
RRA:MAX:0.5:1:600 \
RRA:MAX:0.5:6:700 \
RRA:MAX:0.5:24:775 \
RRA:MAX:0.5:288:797 \

The log shows the following error:

POLLER: Poller[Main Poller] WARNING: Invalid Response(s), Errors[1] Device[28] Device[xxxx] Thread[1] Graphs[xxxx - Ping Latency, xxxx - Ping Latency] DS[]

Thanks.


----------

